# Circuito de auto



## chelor (Abr 10, 2006)

Hola gente, me presento , este es mi primer post, me llamo Marcelo. Estoy trabajando en un desarrollo para ponerle un fotosensor a un auto, para que cuando no haya suficiente luz solar, se prendan las luces bajas del auto. Ahora el tema es q si no me equivoco tengo q usar un rele para la activacion de la luces. Tambien puede q alguno de uds tenga el circuito ya desarrollado, pq se q no es algo nuevo ni raro. Asi q kedo a su merced  jaja. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 10, 2006)

chelor dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, me presento , este es mi primer post, me llamo Marcelo. Estoy trabajando en un desarrollo para ponerle un fotosensor a un auto, para que cuando no haya suficiente luz solar, se prendan las luces bajas del auto. Ahora el tema es q si no me equivoco tengo q usar un rele para la activacion de la luces. Tambien puede q alguno de uds tenga el circuito ya desarrollado, pq se q no es algo nuevo ni raro. Asi q kedo a su merced  jaja. Desde ya muchas gracias



Bueno el circuito de que cuando no haya luz se enciendan los faros es bastante sencillo 1 transistor, 1 rele, 3 resistencias y la LDR.

Pero para adaptarlo a carro hay algunos detalles, es recomendable ponerle algún retardo, para que no vaya parpadeando al pasar edbajo de un árbol, etcétera.

Además hay que poner un interruptor con el Encendido, para que las luces no se vayan a encender mientras el coche este estacionado.

Esos detalles se me ocurren, recuérde si necesita algo más

Saludos


----------



## chelor (Abr 10, 2006)

Gracias x responder tan rapido y por darme esas ayudas q no habia considerado. No saben si hay algun proyecto similar ya terminado ?. desde ya gracias devuelta


----------



## Angel Rodriguez (Abr 21, 2006)

Hola!!
Soy nuevo aqui y de verdad espero que me puedan ayudar con esto. Necesito hacer un carro de control remoto quu utilice ya sea transistores o amplificador operacionales. La verdad no necesito algo muy complejo. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar a diseñarlo de verdad se lo agradeceria. Gracias


----------



## Jorf (Abr 21, 2006)

Estoy en la misma, en el buscador hay data, buscá y lee (el buscador del foro). En la parte de radio hay algunos post mios en donde hay varias posibilidades no concretas aún, solo ideas.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 21, 2006)

Angel Rodriguez dijo:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Soy nuevo aqui y de verdad espero que me puedan ayudar con esto. Necesito hacer un carro de control remoto quu utilice ya sea transistores o amplificador operacionales. La verdad no necesito algo muy complejo. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar a diseñarlo de verdad se lo agradeceria. Gracias



Bueno, en realidad si no sabe sobre RF si será un poco complicado a menos que piense hacer otro tipo de mando a dustancia.

Dese una vuelta por la sacción de Radio, ahí hay algo de información sobr transmisores y Receptores que es lo más difcíl, lo demás es fácil n punte ha para invertir el sentido o transistores como guste.


Saludos


----------

